#ubuntu-cy 2014-07-24
<Darkdruid> morning
<Darkdruid> καλιμερα 
<Darkdruid> oops
<Darkdruid> ise kala re?
<theo-andreou> Καλημέρα Γρηγόρη
<Darkdruid> etoimazoumoun tora na kamw post sto redmine
<theo-andreou> Μια χαρά
<theo-andreou> Πως το βλέπεις;
<Darkdruid> e file en polla kali efkeria gia proothisi tou LAK
<theo-andreou> Ναι αλλά εν να προλάβουμε;
<Darkdruid> emeis imaste prothimoi na voithisoume san meros tis koinopraksias me esena project leader
<Darkdruid> enikserw :)
<Darkdruid> ela na sou pw... exeis xrono na milisoume 10 lepta sto tilefono?
<theo-andreou> Φίλε οι οργανοτηκές μου ικανότητας είναι όμοιες με μαϊμού του γένους coccinokolos
<theo-andreou> Nai p;are 
<theo-andreou> Πάρε με στο 99534937
<Darkdruid> ok dwse mou 5 lepta ke pianw se :)
<Darkdruid> epiasa se alla epia fonokivotio
<theo-andreou> Έκατσε η μπαταρία. Τώρα να βάλω τον φορτιστή
<theo-andreou> Πάρε με στο 25002234
<Darkdruid> ok egw tha meinw dame an ertei allo kanenas
<marstop> Kalimera sas
<marstop> ax san na eimai 13 kai pali 
<marstop> asl ? :P 
<Darkdruid> :P
<Darkdruid> kalos ton
<Darkdruid> sorry en evlepa to chat
<greg_> xerete kirioi
<Darkdruid> kalos ton
<Darkdruid> synonomate ise kala?
<greg_> mia xara re file
<greg_> exei otidipote pou esizitisete os tora?
<Darkdruid> oi re
<Darkdruid> emilisa me ton theo sto tilefono to proi
<greg_> ok
<greg_> kai?
<Darkdruid> vasika
<Darkdruid> eipame oti gia na prolavoume ke na exoume ypothesi mallon tha prepei na mas dwsoun lio paratasi sto deadline gia ypovoli
<greg_> exactly
<greg_> ixame akrivos tin idia sizitisi me ton theo
<Darkdruid> alliws nomizw en lio krima o kopos mas
<Darkdruid> eipe oti esteile idi mynima ke ezytise to
<greg_> file simfono apolita
<Darkdruid> tora na doume
<greg_> apo tis 18-19 pou to valan pano se 12 meres en kamnnis kali doulia gia etsi thema
<greg_> exeis ipopsi re greg tipota gia ipovoli sto olo thema?
<Darkdruid> kata ta alla eipame oti mporei na en kalo na mathoume endiktikes times gia na enoikiasoume katalili aihousa
<greg_> protasi pros to kepa?
<Darkdruid> koitakse ekaman to post sto eprocurement
<Darkdruid> opou en standardized ta pramata pou prepei na kameis submit
<Darkdruid> en oula ta documents tzame
<Darkdruid> tora to allo meaglo thema
<Darkdruid> ine na mathoume an en dwsmeno me meso pou prin to prama
<Darkdruid> i an ontos gyrefkoun ton kalytero/Pio ftino na kamei tin doulia
<Darkdruid> enikserw an tha mporesoume na mathoume touto to prama fysika...
<greg_> 1 min re
<Darkdruid> k
<greg_> sostos
<greg_> re file exo kai go kati ipopsi gia na protinoume gia elearning kai ecomemrce
<greg_> apla den xero kataposo tha prolavoumen !! 
<Darkdruid> e file exei para polla pramata na deiksoume
<Darkdruid> Libreoffice
<Darkdruid> i openoffice
<Darkdruid> ubuntu
<Darkdruid> wordpress/moodle
<greg_> nai nai
<greg_> moodle
<greg_> idika!!
<Darkdruid> en lifkei i lista
<Darkdruid> Ecommerce exei polla orea solutions
<greg_> i know
<Darkdruid> CRM
<Darkdruid> alla to thema ine na men fame ores pas tin etoimasia tis protasis an en idi dosmeno i en tha prolavoume
<greg_> simfono, alla den nomiz na to mathomen touto
<greg_> episi o nikos tou kepa eixe kalesi palia ton theo gia mia ekpompi stin tv
<Darkdruid> ena pou ta pramata pou tha itan kalo na mathoume ine kostos gia aithousa me tis prodiagrafes pou theloun
<Darkdruid> ne eipe mou oti kserei ton :)
<Darkdruid> exoume kanena meso me kanena panepistimio/collegio gia na piasoume times gia enoikiasi computer lab?
<greg_> gia aithousa...
<greg_> tha prepi na ine se oles tis polis opos leei?
<Darkdruid> allo ke touto ..
<Darkdruid> kserw gw
<Darkdruid> isws en kala na to rotisoume
<Darkdruid> prepei na doume ke posa kostizoun touta oula... oi na valoume ke apo tin pougga mas :P
<greg_> nai nai
<greg_> re file gia lim exo ego aithousa sto frontistirio pou me kapia diarithmisi vazoume 13 atoma
<Darkdruid> ok
<greg_> to thema omos to allo ine:(ii)	Εξοπλισμός:
<greg_> -	Να διατίθεται ο κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός, υλικά και αναλώσιμα για την αποτελεσματική υλοποίηση κάθε προγράμματος κατάρτισης.
<greg_> -	Να διατίθεται ένας ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστής για τον εκπαιδευτή, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένος με data projector και με πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.
<greg_> -	Να διατίθεται ένας ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστής για τον κάθε συμμετέχοντα στο πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.
<Darkdruid> posa computer exeis? :P
<greg_> tora 6
<Darkdruid> ok
<greg_> dld gia proetimasia touton oloun tha exi diadikasia treximo kai KOSTOS
<greg_> opos kai na exi
<Darkdruid> ne
<Darkdruid> e kala
<Darkdruid> tha exei ke lefta to project :P
<greg_> nai :)
<Darkdruid> egw nomizw prin na afierosoume polles ores
<greg_> na doume kai ti tha poun oi alloi
<Darkdruid> prepei  na doume an mporoume na piasoume paratasi
<Darkdruid> ne :)
<greg_> akrivos!
<greg_> re file tha sas afiso ligo apo edo
<greg_> an exi kati piaste me ena til kai mpeno pale dame
<theo-andreou-hom> Παιδιά πόσοι είναι μέσα;
<theo-andreou-hom> Σωτήρη είσαι μέσα;
<Prometheas> ep theo-andreou-hom :) (misaakidis)
<theo-andreou-hom> Έλα ωρέ
<theo-andreou-hom> Τι να πω; Είμαι σπίτι...
<Prometheas> polu wraia prwtoboulia to loomio gia to katastatiko!
<Prometheas> gia to allo kali epituxia :) kalws/kakws exw fugei apo Kupro...
<Darkdruid> ime ke egw edw
<Darkdruid> itan ke o Grigoris prin ke ta eipame ligo
<theo-andreou-hom> Λοιπόν θα αρχίσω να ετοιμάζω τα έντυπα αλλά χρειάζομαι κάποιες πληροφορίες
<Darkdruid> eipan kati gia paratasi?
<theo-andreou-hom> @Prometheas: Πιο άλλο;
<Darkdruid> legame prin ke me ton grigori oti dyskola tha prolavoume xwris tin paratasi
<Prometheas> tin prosklisi tou kepa
<theo-andreou-hom> Παράταση δεν... αλλά μου είπε ο Νίκος να μιλήσω μαζί του αύριο
<theo-andreou-hom> @Promitheas: Α ναι! Τώρα να δούμε...
<theo-andreou-hom> Θέλω τα στοιχεία όλων των εταιριών που θα συμμετάσχουν σύμφωνα με το εντυπο 7
<theo-andreou-hom> Πρέπει να βρούμε ένα άτομο ο οποίος θα είναι ο υπεύθυνος ανάδοχου. Το άτομο αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι το ίδιο με τον υπεύθυνο έργου
<Darkdruid> ti diafora exoun metaksy tous oi 2 roloi?
<theo-andreou-hom> Ο ένας έχει την νομική ευθύνη αν κάτι πάει στραβά 
<theo-andreou-hom> και ο άλλος έχει την ευθύνη για την ολοκλήρωση του έργου
<theo-andreou-hom> brb
<Darkdruid> ok
<theo-andreou-hom> Σε κανένα από αυτούς τους ρόλους δεν πρέπει να είμαι εγώ γιατί εργοδοτούμαι στο δημόσιο και είναι παράνομο. Ή έτσι μου έχουν πει :)
<theo-andreou-hom> Θα πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιο θύ... εννοώ υπέυθυνο άτομο να αναλάβει τον ένα ή και τους δύο 
<theo-andreou-hom> @Prometheas: Που είσαι τώρα;
<Prometheas> Thessaloniki
<theo-andreou-hom> Για εκπαιδευτής δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για μένα
<theo-andreou-hom> @Prometheas: Ασχολήσε με τίποτα ενδιαφέρον αυτή την περίοδο;
<Prometheas> suneisferw sto http://freenetproject.org/
<Prometheas> mporei na sas endiaferei k auto: http://limassolhackerspace.org 
<theo-andreou-hom> @Promitheas: July 21st! Πάει... Γιατί δεν τα βάζουν στο φόρουμ;
<Darkdruid> Theodore to megalo provlima pou exoume san Bytecrafts san etereia ine oti imaste se diadikasia sygxonefsis me mia alli etereia
<Darkdruid> ke mporei na imaste telika katw apo nea nomiki ontotita
<theo-andreou-hom> Αυτό θα γίνει μετά τις 1 Αυγούστου;
<Darkdruid> den kserw akoma
<Darkdruid> perimenoume me logistes/dikigorous na ksekatharisoun
<theo-andreou-hom> Μπορούμε να κάνουμε το εξής. Να μπουν η εταιρίες του Χρυσάνθου, Μαρίνου και Μιληδώνη και οι υπόλοιποι σαν εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες
<Darkdruid> ne
<theo-andreou-hom> @Promitheas. Πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο χώρος του hackerspace;
<Darkdruid> good thinking theo :P
<Darkdruid> entometaksy
<Darkdruid> erotisi ine prepei na exoume ethouses ekpedefsis panw apo mia poli?
<Prometheas> theo-andreou-hom: den exoun xwro akoma, organwnoun tin koinotita
<theo-andreou-hom> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Να κοιτάξω τα έντυπα και αν δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο θα μιλήσω με Niko F
<theo-andreou-hom> @Promitheas: είπα να ρωτήσω :)
<Darkdruid> rota na doume...
<Darkdruid> O Grigoris exei xoro pou kamnei frontistiria 
<theo-andreou-hom> @Promitheas: Τι τρέχει με το freenet;
<theo-andreou-hom> Λεμεσό;
<Darkdruid> ne
<Darkdruid> etsi mou elege prin
<Darkdruid> mono me 6 ypologistes
<theo-andreou-hom> Είναι μια επιλογή
<theo-andreou-hom> Άστο...
<Darkdruid> alla afto lynete an piasoume to project pistevw... ke meta ta dinoume sto/sta hackerspace
<theo-andreou-hom> Θέλουμε 13 υπολογιστες για φοιτητές και ένα για τον εκπαιδευτή
<Darkdruid> e kala an exoume idi 6 ekei
<Darkdruid> tha prepei na stisoume allous 8 ypologistes
<Darkdruid> i pes 8 afou o ekpedeftis fernei to laptop tou
<theo-andreou-hom> Να αλλά η αίθουσα πρεπεί να είναι ενιαία
<Darkdruid> den kserw leptomeries
<Darkdruid> piase ton grigori na mpei ksana edw an ine
<Darkdruid> ipe mou an theloume kati na tou tilefonisoume na mpei
<Prometheas> theo eimai sto Google Summer of Code, kanw decouple ton client apo to presentation me ena kainourio web interface
<Prometheas> isws ta laptops na sas bolepsoun perissotero, gia na ta metaferete apo poli se poli
<Darkdruid> swsta
<theo-andreou-hom> @Prmetheas: Με κάνεις περήφανο :D
<Prometheas> haha pou einai oi meres tou foss conference stin leukwsia :)
<theo-andreou-hom> Από υπολογιστές είμαστε καλυμμένοι. Η αίθουσα είναι το θέμα.
<Darkdruid> epiases ton Grigori?
<Darkdruid> i na ton piasw egw?
<theo-andreou-hom> Και λέει ότι αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορεί τα άτομα να φτάσουν τα 18
<Darkdruid> ok
<theo-andreou-hom> Δεν μίλησα σήμερα μαζί του
<Darkdruid> Prometheas, se ti glwssa ine to web interface?
<theo-andreou-hom> @Prometheas: Έλαρε δεν ήταν τόσο τραγικά
<Prometheas> web, opote html js css. basizetai sto bootstrap. apo katw einai java me velocity
<Prometheas> oxi isa isa itan polu wraia!
<Darkdruid> epiasa ton Grigori tilefono
<Darkdruid> mpenei se 2 lepta eipe
<Darkdruid> eton
<Darkdruid> :)
<greg_> pounton???
<greg_> :)
<greg_> gia peste
<Darkdruid> prin eipes kati gia to frontistirio san pithano xoro
<Darkdruid> ftanei gia 18 atoma?
<greg_> exo mia aithousa sto frontistirio
<greg_> 18?
<greg_> 13 leei
<greg_> kalos ton soto
<Darkdruid> ne 13
<Darkdruid> exeis dikeo
<Darkdruid> lathos mou
<greg_> opos elega me kapia diamorfosi mporo na valo 12-13 atoma eki
<Darkdruid> ne alla exoun apetiseis sygekrimenes
<greg_> apla den exo ola ta alla pou zitaei gia tin aithousa
<greg_> projector
<Darkdruid> 1.5 tm per person
<greg_> ena pc gia ton kathena
<greg_> kapou eki...
<theo-andreou-hom> Ξέρετε κάποιο που πληροί τα εξής:
<theo-andreou-hom> Ο Υπεύθυνος Έργου θα πρέπει να διαθέτει κατ’ ελάχιστον τα πιο κάτω: i. Ακαδημαϊκό προσόν (Μεταπτυχιακό, Πτυχίο) σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα και ii. Τρία (3) χρόνια γενική επαγγελματική πείρα εκ των οποίων ένα (1) χρόνο ειδική επαγγελματική πείρα σχετική με  
<Darkdruid> opote prepe na ine 21 tetragonika metra
<theo-andreou-hom> Λέει 13 αλλά μπορεί το ΚΕΠΑ αν θέλει να φέρει 18 αν έχουμε σουξέ
<Darkdruid> e na valoume tis koroudes na katsoun panw sta podia mas :P
<greg_> 18 den
<greg_> excellent solution 
<greg_> selida pou ine auta re theo?
<Darkdruid> tora na sou tin steilw
<theo-andreou-hom> Παράρτημα ΙΙ
<Darkdruid> ok :)
<Darkdruid> exeis ta eggrafa?
<greg_> exoto re
<greg_> allios
<greg_> gia xoro na rotiso ton marino an exi kati
<Darkdruid> i rotoume kanena panspitimio net cafe
<theo-andreou-hom> @Darkdruid: Νομίζω μπορεί να ενδιαφέρετε ο Σώτος 
<Darkdruid> eipame na rotisoume avrio an theloun aithouses se diafores poleis
<Darkdruid> i mono mia ftanei
<greg_> exi xoro o sotos?
<greg_> pian selida exi auto me to parartima dio re?
<theo-andreou-hom> Για να κάτσει στα γόνατα του Greg
<greg_> 12
<theo-andreou-hom> 7
<greg_> peira se ekpedeusi kai katartisi exoume ego kai o evelthon
<theo-andreou-hom> 1 χρονο full time;
<greg_> o evelthon exi kamia 10 etia
<Darkdruid> https://www.eprocurement.gov.cy/ceproc/cft/prepareViewCfTWS.do?resourceId=1132794
<theo-andreou-hom> Αναλαμβάνει υπέυθυνος έργου
<Darkdruid> Exei ena koumpi provoli menu diagwismou
<theo-andreou-hom> Υπέυθυνος ανάδοχου αναλαμβάνεις εσύ;
<Prometheas> poio paidaki tha mas pei pws dimiourgoume cron job? https://kaw.stb.s-msn.com/i/D9/A901719D5CCF44F9FD4E0EC9BDB97_h498_w598_m2.jpg
<greg_> tha prepi na ton rotiso
<Darkdruid> ti sxesi exei to treno tzino me to cronjob? :P
<theo-andreou-hom> @Promitheas: MSN; Δάκτυλος της Microsoft!
<Prometheas> hahahahaha
<Prometheas> kapws etsi tha einai oi aithouses sta soukse
<Darkdruid> haha
<Prometheas> kane click theo
<theo-andreou-hom> To είδα ρε
<Prometheas> se petaei se webmail expresss
<greg_> re theo telika tha paroume liges meres epipleon dioria
<greg_> i tha kamoumen panairka adika ton adikon?
<Darkdruid> tha kseroume avrio nomizw gia tin paratasi
<greg_> ok
<greg_> ti ekkremotites exoume plin tis aithousas kai tou anadoxou?
<theo-andreou-hom> Φίλε δεν θα πάρουμε. Ετοιμάζω ένα email με τα στοιχεία που θέλω να μου στείλετε και θα προλάβουμε στο τσακ
<greg_> ate bravo
<greg_> theo tha perimeno to email
<greg_> tha eimai pali konta se ipologisti se kamia ora
<theo-andreou-hom> Μίλησα με Νικο Φ. Η διαδικασία (μα τι γραφειοκρατικό γουρούνι που είμαι) δεν προβλέπει παράταση
<greg_> ftou!
<greg_> opote prepi na to exoume stili mexri tin paraskeui prin tis 12?
<theo-andreou-hom> Αλλα με καθυσήχασε ότι θα προλάβουμε και θα μιλήσω μαζί του αύριο
<greg_> ok
<greg_> ipothetontas oti ine elegxomeno to xronodiagrama
<greg_> tha valis tis ipolipes apaitisis sto mail?
<theo-andreou-hom> Ναι το ετοιμάζω τώρα
<greg_> pompa
<greg_> gents prepi na vgo
<greg_> an exi kati mail me or call me
<greg_> kali sinexia
<theo-andreou-hom> ΟΚ ρώτα τον εβέλθον
<marstop> skouzei eixa to minimize
<marstop> kalispera sas
<marstop> epitrepste mou 10 lepta na taiso ton junior kai epanerxomai
<theo-andreou-hom> Έχασες το καλύτερο!
<Darkdruid> :)
<theo-andreou-hom> Παιδιά πως το καταλαμβαίνετε αυτό:
<theo-andreou-hom> Η κατανομή τους ανά επαρχία/γεωγραφική περιοχή θα είναι περίπου: Λευκωσία – 11, Λεμεσός/Πάφος – 7 και Λάρνακα/Αμμόχωστος – 4.
<theo-andreou-hom> Εννοεί τα άτομα ή τα μαθήματα.
<theo-andreou-hom> Μάλλον τα μαθήματα
<Darkdruid> mallon mathimata
<Darkdruid> rota avrio gia na imaste sigouroi
<Darkdruid> an ine etsi tha prepei an vroume aithouses ke se alles poleis etoimes me eksoplismo
<Darkdruid> alla ime sigouros oti exei polles tetoites aithouses pou tiroun ke tis prodiagrafes
<Darkdruid> proxtes epiasa email apo to classic to ksenodoxeio stin lefkosia
<Darkdruid> pou elege oti exei certification pou tin kyvernisi oti oi aithouses pou prosferei ine kataliles gia training
<theo-andreou-hom> Ρώτησες και πόσα;
<Prometheas> hmm einai arketa akribes autes oi aithouses. zitiste na min exei catering
<theo-andreou-hom> Α πρέπει να έχει και λιξιά! Έχει κανένα κοννέ με φούρνους; :)
<Darkdruid> tha rotisw avrio an ine
<Darkdruid> na parw kanena 2 tilefona
<Darkdruid> na doume ti epiloges exoume
<theo-andreou-hom> Το email έφυγε
<theo-andreou-hom> Μάριε δεν σου έστειλα εσένα. Ενδιαφέρεσε;
<Prometheas> endiaferomai, alla eks apostasews...
<Prometheas> ap tin alli tha dimiourgisete ena plires k poiotiko uliko
<Prometheas> pou prepei na anadeixthei
<Darkdruid> thanks Theo
<Prometheas> eks apostasews mporw na boithisw me auto
<theo-andreou-hom> Χλωμό. Θα πρέπει να κατέβεις Κύπρο για τα μαθήματα
<theo-andreou-hom> Εκτός και αν ασχοληθείς με το τεχνικό το κομμάτι
<theo-andreou-hom> Θέλουν να στήσουμε και υποδομές
<Prometheas> isws ta social media. k ena website gia na anebainei to uliko sas
<theo-andreou-hom> Ναι και για την ετοιμασία του Υλικού θα χρειαστούμε βοήθεια, σωστά. 
<theo-andreou-hom> Το στέλνω τώρα
<Prometheas> uparxei k to software carpentry http://software-carpentry.org/
<Prometheas> (eimai ekpaideutis ekei, to uliko einai cc)
<Prometheas> euxaristw theo
<theo-andreou-hom> Εν τω μεταξύ κάτι λέει και για διαφήμιση ότι θα είναι πάνω μας
<theo-andreou-hom> Μιλά αόριστα για μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης και social media
<Darkdruid> ok
<Darkdruid> exw conne me ton Δια
<theo-andreou-hom> Όπως το μέλιν
<Darkdruid> imoun it manager tous 7 xronia :)
<Darkdruid> prin na ksekinisw tin Bytecrafts
<theo-andreou-hom> Τώρα που το λές ξέρω τον Ανδρέα aka poushkin
<Darkdruid> efine
<Darkdruid> efie pou ton Dia
<Darkdruid> :)
<theo-andreou-hom> Είναι IT εκεί πέρα
<theo-andreou-hom> στο καλό :(
<Darkdruid> itan o Sys Admin mou ke epiase tin thesi mou otan efyga
<Darkdruid> alla tora epie stin ENI
<theo-andreou-hom> Αλλά αν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους έχουν και εφημερίδα και ραδιοσταθμό. Για τηλεόραση το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό
<Darkdruid> en ke to sigma re
<Darkdruid> ennoeis budget?
<Darkdruid> ne re
<Darkdruid> mallon en pezei
<Darkdruid> alla kanena enimerotiko an kataferoume ,,,
<theo-andreou-hom> Κοίτα τι λέει:
<theo-andreou-hom> Προώθηση των προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης και του ΛΑΚ: Mέσω Διαφημίσεων στα Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης ή/και των Κοινωνικών Δικτύων (Μετά από συνεννόηση με την Αναθέτουσα Αρχή)  
<theo-andreou-hom> Πολύ αόριστο
<Darkdruid> ok
<Darkdruid> afou theloume na to kratisoume xamila to budget na doume gia Koinonika Dyktia ke an mas pernei pame ke MME
<theo-andreou-hom> Εφημερίδες και ραδιοσταθμοί είναι εντάξει νομίζω. θα το ξεκαθαρίσω με τον Νίκο άυριο
<Darkdruid> ok :)
<theo-andreou-hom> Το ποσό για την διαφήμιση καθορίζεται στις 4000
<theo-andreou-hom> Έντυπο 9:
<theo-andreou-hom>    	 	 	 	 	 	    Επίσης, δεδομένου ότι οι ποσότητες για τα διάφορα είδη αγαθών / υπηρεσιών που καθορίζονται στον πιο κάτω πίνακα δεν ήταν δυνατόν να είναι απόλυτα ακριβείς, θα δίνεται η δυνατότητα στην Αναθέτουσα Αρχή για αυξομειώσεις των κατακυρωμέν
<Darkdruid> ok
<Darkdruid> ta ellinika itan oula spasmena
<Darkdruid> gia kapoio logo
<Prometheas> gia meletes uparxei k auto http://www.ellak.gr/wikis/%CF%87%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1%CF%82/%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82/
<Darkdruid> kleinw ke egw gia ligo ke epanerxome pio meta
<Prometheas> theo-andreou-hom: na sumplirwsw to entupo 8, i na mpw san ekswterikos? an k skeftomai parapanw ta social media... giati k na etoimasw uliko gia parousiasi, den einai sigouro pws tha boleuei tous allous pou tha parousiasoun
#ubuntu-cy 2018-07-23
<theodotos[m]> xai:  I live in Pafos but I work in Limassol and travel there daily. We can arrange a meeting after you settle down. Also if you any questions, need some help, just shoot.
<xai> Nice, thanks :)
<xai> I'd like to meet soon after the arrival :)
<theodotos[m]> OK. When is that?
<xai> The end of Aug or the start of Sep.
<theodotos> I'll be on vacations between 23 and 28 of August :) We can arrange sometime after that.
<xai> ok :)
<xai> BTW, where do you work? (if it's an appropriate question)
<xai> (I mean the company name and the job title)
<theodotos> I work at the Cyprus University of Technology (located in Limassol center) as a sysadmin.
<xai> Heh. I work as a sysadmin lead in National Research Nuclear University «MEPHI» (Russia, Moscow), yet))
<theodotos> Wow. Seems like a nice post. Why the change?
<xai> Russia scares me. I feel myself unsecure/unsafe here.
<theodotos> O, yea.Politics!
<xai> (:
<xai> Why won't you rent a housing directly within Limassol?
<theodotos> I am married in Pafos and it's complicated :)
<theodotos> But I come from Limassol myself.
<xai> So, your wife works in Pafos? :)
<theodotos> Yes, she's a physics teacher
<xai> Heh. I'm an engineer-physicist according to my master degree :)
<theodotos> In paper I am an Electrician :P
<xai> :)
